# Dilemma



## Riddlemenot (1 mo ago)

Hi, new to the site, but I need someone to help, My wife is a Massage Therapist and we have a practice at home, she is a professional, sometimes she gets men asking her in messages for more than professional massage, which she says she would not do, but curiosity got the better of me and I placed a small camera in the office the next time a male came round and I was in the house. Looked every now and then it looked normal, but 15 mins towards the end she was masterbating him and he was sucking on her chest until he finished-should I say anything or just let it go, we have not had sex in 6 weeks, I have no idea if this is a one off or not, don’t get me wrong I love my wife to death been married over 8yrs, I need some advice please.


----------



## Sparky282 (11 mo ago)

You need to make a copy of that video and send it somewhere safe.

do you confront?

well are you ok with letting her do that again and again?

if the answer is no then yes you confront.

she will never give a massage that you don’t monitor ever again. If you let her do it at all.

why have you not had sex in weeks?

is she rejecting you?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If this is true (and I have my doubts) you need to be very careful. If you show this video to anyone, the customer could sue you and your wife.
He was paying for a service, however pathetic he is. Your relationship problems are nothing to do with him.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You might get tired of that video and need another one …..don’t say anything!!!


----------



## Riddlemenot (1 mo ago)

Andy1001 said:


> If this is true (and I have my doubts) you need to be very careful. If you show this video to anyone, the customer could sue you and your wife.
> He was paying for a service, however pathetic he is. Your relationship problems are nothing to do with him.


It’s definitely true, happened today, I am definitely not going to show anyone, it was not videotaped, just unsure why she let it happen.


----------



## Riddlemenot (1 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> You might get tired of that video and need another one …..don’t say anything!!!


I did not record it.


----------



## Riddlemenot (1 mo ago)

Sparky282 said:


> You need to make a copy of that video and send it somewhere safe.
> 
> do you confront?
> 
> ...


I did not videotape, it was just viewed, not sure why she did it, she is under stress from university, I have tried with her but she says that she needs to concentrate, I know she loves me, but it’s the thought that she may have done this many times before, but this is the it’s time I have seen it


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Riddlemenot said:


> I did not videotape, it was just viewed, not sure why she did it, she is under stress from university, I have tried with her but she says that she needs to concentrate, I know she loves me, but it’s the thought that she may have done this many times before, but this is the it’s time I have seen it


Assuming you're on the up and up, I'll add some thoughts.

My first thought was 'book an appointment!'.

But really, if your wife is getting guys off and letting them fondle her in your home while you're there, do you really think that's the extent of it? It's more likely that whatever the client is willing to pay for would be available. Unless you think "she wouldn't do that" <eyeroll>

What are you wanting to achieve with this?
Is it ok what she does behind that door?

If no then take action and end her sex worker career.


----------



## Riddlemenot (1 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Assuming you're on the up and up, I'll add some thoughts.
> 
> My first thought was 'book an appointment!'.
> 
> ...


I am, and this is the truth, thank you for you advice, I just needed to vent this and ask the question and to find out what the best course of action was, thank you again


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Riddlemenot said:


> I am, and this is the truth, thank you for you advice, I just needed to vent this and ask the question and to find out what the best course of action was, thank you again


You need to ask for advice about how to deal with your wife that you just found out is a prostitute? I would have guessed that the course of action was obvious.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Riddlemenot said:


> Hi, new to the site, but I need someone to help, My wife is a Massage Therapist and we have a practice at home, she is a professional, sometimes she gets men asking her in messages for more than professional massage, which she says she would not do, but curiosity got the better of me and I placed a small camera in the office the next time a male came round and I was in the house. Looked every now and then it looked normal, but 15 mins towards the end she was masterbating him and he was sucking on her chest until he finished-should I say anything or just let it go, we have not had sex in 6 weeks, I have no idea if this is a one off or not, don’t get me wrong I love my wife to death been married over 8yrs, I need some advice please.


Here ya go mate:


Consult a lawyer
Get an STD test
Report her for prostitution
File for divorce
Report her to whatever licensing entity in your jurisdiction that regulates massage therapists
Ask yourself why you even need to ask anyone else what to do


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Maybe it was only because he is a BIG client 🍆


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Riddlemenot said:


> It’s definitely true, happened today, I am definitely not going to show anyone, it was not videotaped, just unsure why she let it happen.


She didn't let it happen she DID IT. Your wife is essentially a prostitute getting paid to get guys off. It is what it is. You decide what you want to do.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Assuming this is true.
You said you wondered if this was a one off time. On that, the practical answer is no. It's doubtful you only watched one massage, so did you see other times?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Riddlemenot said:


> It’s definitely true, happened today, I am definitely not going to show anyone, it was not videotaped, just unsure why she let it happen.


She didn't LET it happen.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

H3ll I wish my wife would do this when she gives me a massage.........


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

She was probably just getting in the holiday spirit.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Should you let it go? Are you really asking that? She is cheating and being paid for sexual favours. 
Is this the sort of partner you want?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Have you posted about this before? It seems kind of familiar


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Riddlemenot said:


> Hi, new to the site, but I need someone to help, My wife is a Massage Therapist and we have a practice at home, she is a professional, sometimes she gets men asking her in messages for more than professional massage, which she says she would not do, but curiosity got the better of me and I placed a small camera in the office the next time a male came round and I was in the house. Looked every now and then it looked normal, but 15 mins towards the end she was masterbating him and he was sucking on her chest until he finished-should I say anything or just let it go, we have not had sex in 6 weeks, I have no idea if this is a one off or not, don’t get me wrong I love my wife to death been married over 8yrs, I need some advice please.


The advice I can offer you is based on your rough location. In which country are you?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Not only is it cheating, since she does massage for a living, then this legally is construed as sex work, or prostitution. You need to point this out, and by the way, find out if this is a regular occurrence. Depending on your jurisdiction, if she is doing this out of your home, you may have that house taken as proceeds of crime. You need to confront and likely kick her out. Sorry for the bad news, but from my standpoint this is both an affair and an illegal situation


----------



## SnowToArmPits (Jan 2, 2016)

You confront her now with no evidence, chances are she'll play innocent and you'll be in a crazy dance of "you masturbated that guy", "no I didn't".

You know what you saw, you're married to a cheating sex worker. 

Either you confront now and just end things, or you gather more evidence (get on video) so when you confront she can't deny any damn thing. You'll likely get waterworks, excuses, I love yous from her. And then you end things.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

In your shoes, I'd end the relationship.

I wouldn't even say why. Because you can't admit that you put a camera in there.

I'd formulate another reason, or if she gets upset and cries and asks why, you can tell her that you got an anonymous tip, and that it's a dealbreaker for you.


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

It’s called a rub and tug. Your wife is a prostitute. I had a neighbor in an apartment once who casually slipped to me that she’d blow a few of her cleaning clients for $50. I was pretty young and innocent and was APPALLED. Now I’m older and much less naive and I’m still appalled. Her live in boyfriend had no clue, of course. Are you two financially strapped? Either way it’s disgusting and illegal, but if you’re not broke then you really know she’s doing it for fun. If she’s actually licensed, she’s risking her license and your home. Word travels fast. Guys share this information. One day the wrong guy will make an appointment, the undercover guy. We’ve had a few of these places busted over the years locally. Your cavalier attitude is really strange. Most men would have busted in the room, as they should have. I’m curious, why didn’t you? I think is why some here think this is bogus. I can’t think of one man I know that wouldn’t have put an end to that as it was happening. Gosh I hope you and your hooker wife don’t have kids.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Riddlemenot said:


> I am, and this is the truth, thank you for you advice, I just needed to vent this and ask the question and to find out what the best course of action was, thank you again


A few thoughts. 

Even viewing her and another man on a camera which was not recording, is probably a crime, so until you talk to an attorney, don't tell anyone in person that you viewed what you saw.

Again, not sure of the laws in the UK, but where I live (USA) there are places where the police have "confiscation laws" where they can take the real property (cars, boats, houses) and money from those who engage in prostitution, even before a trial. So again, be careful when people advise you to turn her into the police. I would not do that.

Again, where I live most masseuses are licensed by the state and could loose their license if accused of sexual contact with a client. In a divorce situation that loss of future income could increase her need for alimony or share of the community assets. So be careful.

Now to address the elephant in the room. Your relationship with this woman is likely not healthy if she is masturbating and being sucked on by other men. You say it has been a while since the two of you have had sex. There is probably a whole number of reasons for that and for her actions that all are not good for a long term marriage.

If I were in your shoes, I would keep quite about what you saw. I would focus on whether you want to save the relationship or not. If you do, then you probably need some real intense marriage counseling to find out what are the problems in your relationship and start to work them out. In marriage counseling you might voice a "fear" on your part that she looks at men's naked bodies and touches them while she works, and that bothers you (without admitting what you saw). Discuss that with the marriage counselor and see about establishing boundaries to help you with your fears. How she reacts might tell you a lot about how committed she is to you and/or to the money for extra's she provides in her "job."

Good luck. I personally don't think your relationship is going to last too much longer after what you found out.


----------



## SnowToArmPits (Jan 2, 2016)

If you want to reconcile...

1) what fun you'll have as her husband when she gives men massages. She has to change her job.
2) she's been masturbating men in your HOME. Move.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

But If this is true and if she is engaging in prostitution in your home, then YOU are at risk of being arrested for running a brothel and for pimping and your own home may be at risk of criminal forfeiture depending on the laws and how ambitious your local prosecutor is. 

With her turning tricks in the house and you being married and cohabitating in house, you would never be able to prove that you were not involved and that you were not benefiting from criminal enterprise taking place in your home.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

SnowToArmPits said:


> You confront her now with no evidence, chances are she'll play innocent and you'll be in a crazy dance of "you masturbated that guy", "no I didn't".
> 
> You know what you saw, you're married to a cheating sex worker.
> 
> Either you confront now and just end things, or you gather more evidence (get on video) so when you confront she can't deny any damn thing. You'll likely get waterworks, excuses, I love yous from her. And then you end things.


He already has a video of her giving someone a happy ending HJ.


----------



## Teacherwifemom (5 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> He already has a video of her giving someone a happy ending HJ.


He watched it on camera. He doesn’t have a video.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

First of all it seems you live in the UK , so UK law comes in , recording or using a camera without putting up notice in my country would be the most dangerous part of this and you could be in more trouble than her ,
now it seems that today was your first time to use this hidden camera and the first time you use it you find she gives a happy ending , now I have no experience of this but it is the first time i have ever come across that the man getting a so called happy ending would be sucking on the chest of the woman as she was given the extra service , 
if he paid extra this could fall under prostitution a lot here depends on local law , in France I think it would pass as legal but massage parlours that operate under the law and give a happy ending are found on i think , gray area as in France Protection is legal but pimping is not ,








Are brothels actually legal? The laws behind selling sex explained


In light of a raid on Butterfly's in Weston-super-Mare, we take a look at the legality behind selling sex




www.bristolpost.co.uk







Riddlemenot said:


> Hi, new to the site, but I need someone to help, My wife is a Massage Therapist and we have a practice at home, she is a professional, sometimes she gets men asking her in messages for more than professional massage, which she says she would not do, but curiosity got the better of me and I placed a small camera in the office the next time a male came round and I was in the house. Looked every now and then it looked normal, but 15 mins towards the end she was masterbating him and he was sucking on her chest until he finished-should I say anything or just let it go, we have not had sex in 6 weeks, I have no idea if this is a one off or not, don’t get me wrong I love my wife to death been married over 8yrs, I need some advice please.


now you say you have not had sex in 6 weeks , what is that about 
NOW I have not seen many posts on here so short that rise so many red flags 
if we get away from the one of legal questions about you placing a hidden devise to watch your wife while she is given massage and look at the moral issue are you happy with your wife first giving a hand job , now the question in my mind does she all so give a blow job to some men , and the fact she all so lets them play or in this case suck on her breasts at the same time 
you through in at the end of your post that you have not had sex in 6 weeks which to me has nothing to do with the other questions and red flags in this topic ,


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

First of all you should know that in the UK what your "wife" did is illegal. So the "client" hasn't got a leg to stand on if you did record it and then confront him and your wife with it. Secondly, I cannot believe that you are even asking this or even consider it to be a dilemma!?!?!? You should have recorded it. See if you can get her to do it again and record it this time. In any case your "marriage" should be toast by now and surely you can see why others are questioning whether this was true or not.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

manfromlamancha said:


> First of all you should know that in the UK what your "wife" did is illegal.


Judging by what I can find out it is not illegal , https://erotic-massage.uk/10-facts-about-a-happy-ending-massage-in-london/

but not illegal does not make it right or exactable 
if the op and his wife lived here in France as far as I know it is not illegal for her but it is for him and pimping is illegal it is why many internet sites that advertise escort services have been shut down


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Riddlemenot said:


> which she says she would not do,


So she is a serial liar.



Riddlemenot said:


> she was masterbating him and he was sucking on her chest until he finished-


This was what you caught on camera. Dont' you imagine this is what she does (at a minimum) with every man she entertains at her "business".



Riddlemenot said:


> I have no idea if this is a one off or not, don’t get me wrong I love my wife to death been married over 8yrs, I need some advice please.


Seriously? You have no idea? Your wife of 8 years is providing sexual favors to strange men for money. If you need advice on what to, you can't really be helped. You are married to a "shady lady".


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

frenchpaddy said:


> Judging by what I can find out it is not illegal , https://erotic-massage.uk/10-facts-about-a-happy-ending-massage-in-london/
> 
> but not illegal does not make it right or exactable
> if the op and his wife lived here in France as far as I know it is not illegal for her but it is for him and pimping is illegal it is why many internet sites that advertise escort services have been shut down


If it is done in a "tantric" manner maybe so (and your online source is dubious at best), but if the client "touches" the masseuse or masseur erotically, it is sex and if it is being offered in return for money, then the masseuse is a sex worker and it is prostitution - especially if being offered from home or a non licensed massage venue. And yes prostitution is illegal if being carried out anywhere other than a registered venue for prostitution. frechpaddy, you really need to rely on better sources of info... REDACTED.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Riddlemenot said:


> I am, and this is the truth, thank you for you advice, I just needed to vent this and ask the question and to find out what the best course of action was, thank you again


Best course of action? Divorce, of course. You are married to a prostitute.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Riddlemenot said:


> Hi, new to the site, but I need someone to help, My wife is a Massage Therapist and we have a practice at home, she is a professional, sometimes she gets men asking her in messages for more than professional massage, which she says she would not do, but curiosity got the better of me and I placed a small camera in the office the next time a male came round and I was in the house. Looked every now and then it looked normal, but 15 mins towards the end she was masterbating him and he was sucking on her chest until he finished-should I say anything or just let it go, we have not had sex in 6 weeks, I have no idea if this is a one off or not, don’t get me wrong I love my wife to death been married over 8yrs, I need some advice please.


Check out the laws in your area. Your wife is a prostitute and that could get her in trouble but I have no idea about your recording and if it violated the "John's" rights as he was having sex with his prostitute in your house.

You should probably get a std test done and check with a family lawyer (solicitor) about your situation to see how to proceed.

Don't even kiss your wife as she could actually spread something to you that way especially as she likes to take her customers in her mouth.


----------



## Bosco Jerome (9 mo ago)

I have no problem with my wife giving hand jobs when she does massages. She has done it for our friends and customers. Her hand jobs are excellent, it takes nothing away from our relationship, and she gets great tips.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Bosco Jerome said:


> I have no problem with my wife giving hand jobs when she does massages. She has done it for our friends and customers. Her hand jobs are excellent, it takes nothing away from our relationship, and she gets great tips.


So what's your cut and is that all she does?😁


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

BootsAndJeans said:


> H3ll I wish my wife would do this when she gives me a massage.........


Hell, I wish my wife would just give me a massage LOL.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Bosco Jerome said:


> I have no problem with my wife giving hand jobs when she does massages. She has done it for our friends and customers. Her hand jobs are excellent, it takes nothing away from our relationship, and she gets great tips.


 So how can we help and what is your Dilemma if your happy with her doing this with your friends and customers ,


----------



## cocolo2019 (Aug 21, 2019)

OP you need a lawyer ASAP. Your wife is a prostitute. Do not confront until you have feasible evidence. I would recommend you to consult a PI and don't feed him with what you saw. Just let him know that you think your wife is cheating in your home and he will take care. The evidence he will get will probably have legal support. 

Repeat... do not confront yet. Confront her with the PI evidence and the divorce papers.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Bosco Jerome said:


> I have no problem with my wife giving hand jobs when she does massages. She has done it for our friends and customers. Her hand jobs are excellent, it takes nothing away from our relationship, and she gets great tips.


Oh she gets great tips? . That's ok then.😳🤨😩
Good grief, so why are you here if you so clearly arent bothered about having a wife who doesn't value faithfulness nor have any moral standards??

Are these friends and clients married? If so that is even more despicable. 😫


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Bosco Jerome said:


> I have no problem with my wife giving hand jobs when she does massages. She has done it for our friends and customers. Her hand jobs are excellent, it takes nothing away from our relationship, and she gets great tips.


Glad to hear you are okay with being married to a sex worker. Do you pimp her out or is she sole proprietor?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Hell, I wish my wife would just give me a massage LOL.


Yeah, right? . Me too!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Glad to hear you are okay with being married to a sex worker. Do you pimp her out or is she sole proprietor?





Riddlemenot said:


> Hi, new to the site, but I need someone to help, My wife is a Massage Therapist and we have a practice at home, she is a professional, sometimes she gets men asking her in messages for more than professional massage, which she says she would not do, but curiosity got the better of me and I placed a small camera in the office the next time a male came round and I was in the house. Looked every now and then it looked normal, but 15 mins towards the end she was masterbating him and he was sucking on her chest until he finished-should I say anything or just let it go, we have not had sex in 6 weeks, I have no idea if this is a one off or not, don’t get me wrong I love my wife to death been married over 8yrs, I need some advice please.


when you read the op and the husband said "which she says she would not do, but curiosity got the better of me and I placed a small camera in the office" 
and now he said their friends enjoy her doing this , so it looks it is just someone that wants to blow about their lifestyles


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Bosco Jerome said:


> I have no problem with my wife giving hand jobs when she does massages. She has done it for our friends and customers. Her hand jobs are excellent, it takes nothing away from our relationship, and she gets great tips.


What? You’re ok with your wife prostituting herself by giving hand jobs? That on the first guy you saw her massaging, she was having her breast sucked on, is not good. How do you know she hasn’t been giving BJs or having full on sex all along? 

Do you love your wife? Is she not precious to you? How you saw some dude suck her breast and didn’t bust in there to stop it is beyond me. I wouldn’t even want my wife massaging some guys shoulders but you’re ok with your wife performing sex acts because the money she makes. That makes me think that you don’t really love her.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

You can’t be so blind to why she did it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Riddlemenot said:


> Hi, new to the site, but I need someone to help, My wife is a Massage Therapist and we have a practice at home, she is a professional, sometimes she gets men asking her in messages for more than professional massage, which she says she would not do, but curiosity got the better of me and I placed a small camera in the office the next time a male came round and I was in the house. Looked every now and then it looked normal, but 15 mins towards the end she was masterbating him and he was sucking on her chest until he finished-should I say anything or just let it go, we have not had sex in 6 weeks, I have no idea if this is a one off or not, don’t get me wrong I love my wife to death been married over 8yrs, I need some advice please.


Hey everyone. Just to be clear..... 👆 This guy is not 👇 this guy.


Bosco Jerome said:


> I have no problem with my wife giving hand jobs when she does massages. She has done it for our friends and customers. Her hand jobs are excellent, it takes nothing away from our relationship, and she gets great tips.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Andy1001 said:


> If this is true (and I have my doubts) you need to be very careful. If you show this video to anyone, the customer could sue you and your wife.
> He was paying for a service, however pathetic he is. Your relationship problems are nothing to do with him.


I agree. He would be in trouble for having that video at all. I don't think I would even let her know you have it, but if the OP is not okay being married to a prostitute, then he should just go file divorce papers. It's not a one-off. It's prostitution .


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't intend this as a thread-jack but



https://erotic-massage.uk/10-facts-about-a-happy-ending-massage-in-london/



and re-evaluate OPs concern


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

manfromlamancha said:


> If it is done in a "tantric" manner maybe so (and your online source is dubious at best), but if the client "touches" the masseuse or masseur erotically, it is sex and if it is being offered in return for money, then the masseuse is a sex worker and it is prostitution - especially if being offered from home or a non licensed massage venue. And yes prostitution is illegal if being carried out anywhere other than a registered venue for prostitution. frechpaddy, you really need to rely on better sources of info otherwise you will come across as just another argumentative frenchman!


I think if you read my posts on this topic I was in no way been argumentative. I believe this type of personal attack is not helpful to the forum


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

SMFH....I just can't...


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

I wouldn't have married a chick that massages guys in the first place. You both have terrible boundaries.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

frenchpaddy said:


> I think if you read my posts on this topic I was in no way been argumentative. I believe this type of personal attack is not helpful to the forum


Personal attack? What personal attack?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Riddlemenot You are breaking the law. You are considered to be living off immoral earnings. Seek legal advice.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

DamianDamian said:


> I wouldn't have married a chick that massages guys in the first place. You both have terrible boundaries.


Your boundaries are yours, but women commonly give men non sexual massage. My wife had one or two male clients, and I am currently having massage by women.

The female practitioners are very cautious in working with men so may not give as full a non sexual massage as a male might. I would be curious to know how a male massage practitioner would differ, but they are not easy to find and the bio photos on most creep me out. The one I did find on advice by a lady in the neighborhood does outcalls only. I would require my wife be available to chaperone any outcall massage. She won't, so I won't.

I've seen an article by a massage group that says all parts of the body not covered by a thong swimsuit should be worked, but the reality here is that the genital area, the breast area and usually abdomen are not worked on either men or women.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ShatteredKat said:


> I don't intend this as a thread-jack but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That link is utter bunkum. This link provides more background








Massage parlour's licence fight after 'staff offered sexual services to customers'


A masage parlour near Canary Wharf faces being stripped of its licence after staff were caught offering sexual services to customers, a report says.




www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Riddlemenot said:


> I did not videotape, it was just viewed, not sure why she did it, she is under stress from university, I have tried with her but she says that she needs to concentrate, I know she loves me, but it’s the thought that she may have done this many times before, but this is the it’s time I have seen it


She did it because she wanted to do it. Was no accident. Not her first rodeo. Now, how to approach the subject with her? That’s a tough question. She won’t be happy about the camera.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

He didn’t bust into the room because he wasn’t finished cranking one out by the time she was done.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

I re-read the post and am now suspicious. He said he watched when she did this, that he happened to be in the house when her client was. My Spidey Sense has me wondering.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

MattMatt said:


> That link is utter bunkum. This link provides more background
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to consider the source. Straight up prostitution site. The nude pics of the "masseuses" and the fact they have an overnight rate explains it all. 

Their menu of services:

_A taste of what we offer
Tantric Massage – per hour (cash only) £120
Body to Body Massage – per hour (cash only) £120
Lingam Massage – per hour (cash only) £120
Prostate Massage – per hour (cash only) £150
Nuru Massage (slippery) – per hour (cash only) £150
Four Hands Massage – per hour (cash only) £240
Sensual Massage – per hour (cash only) £120_


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm confused - I'm thinking OP is in a gray area of what is legal or not - aside from his WIFE providing 'services' in their house.

Curious (Matt?) about this:



https://www.cityoflondon.police.uk/advice/advice-and-information/sw/sex-worker-safety/



Is that a legit site? Domain lookup appears fishy also (Registered to T-Mobile)

Asking as I am wondering what OPs exposure is regarding law and violation consequences

Then there is wikipedia with 141 references that appear to point to "legal" with a lot of caveats.


----------



## Trdd (Jan 11, 2022)

It's called prostitution. Is that a dilemma for you? I wouldn't think it was for almost any man, it's clearcut you need to take action. Leave her or confront her, one or the other.


----------



## DonJuan (Oct 20, 2021)

Riddlemenot said:


> Hi, new to the site, but I need someone to help, My wife is a Massage Therapist and we have a practice at home, she is a professional, sometimes she gets men asking her in messages for more than professional massage, which she says she would not do, but curiosity got the better of me and I placed a small camera in the office the next time a male came round and I was in the house. Looked every now and then it looked normal, but 15 mins towards the end she was masterbating him and he was sucking on her chest until he finished-should I say anything or just let it go, we have not had sex in 6 weeks, I have no idea if this is a one off or not, don’t get me wrong I love my wife to death been married over 8yrs, I need some advice please.


I would be thankful that I found out as soon as I did. Then, forgive, and divorce. I just can’t desire a spouse I see as a prostitute, and I can’t trust a prostitute either. At least you didn’t get an STD or something worse happen.


----------

